# California Zephyr 11 hours late on January 6



## Angela (Jan 7, 2020)

According to the Amtrak website train status the California Zephyr was 11 hours late on January 6. Just curious if anyone knows what caused such a lengthy delay?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

As I recall, there was a trespasser strike near the beginning of the trip and then ?engine trouble? in Helper, UT


----------



## desertflyer (Jan 8, 2020)

There was a trespasser strike 30 minutes outside of Chicago. Then in Helper, UT the train hit a boulder and the crew timed out. After the boulder strike, a UP engine was added capping the top speed to 70mph. The crew timed out again not too far from Elko, I think it was in Wells, NV, but that was <30 minute delay.

I think that about covers it.


----------

